# projection tv bulbs



## mickeysat17 (May 21, 2009)

im looking for any information on the actual bulb used inside the glass housing of the reflector on a projection tv bulb. not the metal housing but the actual bulb if you were to open up the glass reflector housing. the tv model is sony kf50we610 and the replacement bulb is xl2100. ive taken apart the reflector glass . the bulb is about 2-3 inches long. looks like it could be replaced using some ceramic cement ,reusing the old reflector if i had information on which bulb to use saving a considerable amount of $$. any info on this subject appreciated. thanks mickey


----------

